# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Ψηφιακά Κυκλώματα > Μικροελεγκτές >  >  Ξεκίνημα με τους AVR...

## Lykos1986

Θέλω να αρχίσω σιγά σιγά με τους AVR!!!   :Shocked:  

Το θέμα είναι πως έχω μεγάλη άγνοια για αυτούς τους μC οπότε θέλω την βοήθεια σας. Αρχικά θέλω να αγοράσω ένα AVR ώστε να κάνω μερικές δοκιμές (ξέρετε πως ανάβει αρχικά ένα led και τα σχετικά) οπότε και θέλω να μου πείτε έναν που να έχει σχετικά αρκετά Pins εισόδου εξόδου (να έχει δύο 8bitες θύρες επικοινωνίας για παράδειγμα), τα βασικά περιφερειακά στο εσωτερικό του (Usart, PWM κτλ) και τέλος να είναι σε καλή τιμή (έχω ακούσει πως είναι πολύ φθηνοί). 

Επίσης θέλω ένα 100% ελεγμένο κύκλωμα προγραμματιστή και μαζί και το λογισμικό για τον προγραμματισμό του αφού δεν νομίζω να εγκαταστήσω την σουίτα της ATMEL αφού θα αρχίσω άμεσα με compiler. 

Α, επίσης ποίος είναι ο καλύτερος compiler για AVR;;;

----------


## aeonios

Δοκίμασε το WinAVR για windows που είναι και οpen source... http://sourceforge.net/projects/winavr/ εμπεριέχει τον GNU GCC για C/C++.

Koίτα και αυτή τη σελίδα http://www.omegav.ntnu.no/~karlto/avr/ccomp.html τάχει όλα!


Από commercial παίζει αυτό http://www.dontronics.com/cvavr_download.html αλλά με όρια στον κώδικα που κάνει η free έκδοση. Αλλιώς πληρώνεις!

----------


## Επιστήμων

Μια καλή αρχή είναι ο 8515 . Τα έχει όλα ( εκτός ADC). Τέσσερις θύρες εισόδου - εξόδου και πολλά άλλα.
Μπορείς βέβαια να ξεκινήσεις και με τον 2313 . Αν και δεν το έχω δουλέψει ποτέ αλλα φαίνεται πολύ καλός !
Τώρα για προγραμματισμό , εγώ χρησιμοποιώ το AVR Studio της ATMEL που είναι δωρεάν και στο οποίο όμως
μπορείς μόνο να γράψεις και να μεταγλωτίσεις τον κώδικα . Στη συνέχεια χρησιμοποιώ τον PonyProgrammer για να προγραμματίσω τον μικροελεγκτή . Πολύπλοκο ? Οχι.
Πρέπει να σου πώ βέβαια ότι ο προγραμματιστής που έχω συνδέεται μέσο σειριακής . Δεν ξέρω αν αυτό θα σε βολέψει .
Είναι ιδιοκατασκευή , τη δουλεύω χρόνια και με τις ανάλογες μετατροπές (όχι κάτι ιδιαίτερο) προγραμματίζεις όλους τους AVR. 

Για οτιδήποτε χρειαστείς ... εδω είμαστε .

----------


## Lykos1986

Καμία πολυπλοκότητα!!! Εξάλλου είναι συνηθισμένος σε τέτοιες διαδικασίες από τους PIC. Αυτό που θέλω είναι το σχηματικό του προγραμματιστή σου. Τώρα αν υπάρχει και το τυπωμένο τότε δεν θα έλεγα όχι!!! Σε τι τιμή είναι οι παραπάνω μC που μου είπες;;;

Από compiler είδα ότι ο καλύτερος είναι ο IAR. Αληθεύει;;; Δεν θέλω να μπω στην διαδικασία να ξαναμάθω την assembly των ΑVR οπότε θα αρχίσω άμεσα με compiler.

----------


## Επιστήμων

Σχηματικό του προγραμματιστή θα προσπαθήσω να σου ποστάρω αύριο . Τώρα για πλακέττα που ζητάς
δεν έχω. Και εγώ τον δικό μου μια φορά τον έφτιαξα σε διάτρητη και δεν ξαναασχολήθηκα . 
Θα σε συμβούλευα να κάνεις και εσύ το ίδιο . Εκτός και αν αφήσεις χώρο και για άλλους AVR εξαρχής.
Στο λέω αυτό γιατι εγώ τελευταία χρειάστηκε να προσθέσω μια βάση ακόμα και δεν είχα πρόβλημα . 

Τώρα σχετικά με το IAR που μου λες δεν το ξέρω. Εγώ προγραμματίζω σε assembly .Έτσι έμαθα και έτσι θα συνεχίσω.
Αν κάποιος φίλος απο το forum  μπορεί να σε βοηθήσει , οκ .Εγώ , όπως σου έγραψα και πρηγούμενα , προγραμματίζω 
με το AVR Studio 3.51 .  

Τέλος για την τιμή του AVR o 2313 την τελευταία φορά που ρώτησα είχε 3,5 ευρώ (περίπου). Ο 8515 υπολογίζω να 
έχει περίπου διπλάσια τιμή , μαξιμουμ! Δεν ξέρω ακριβώς .

Ελπίζω να σε κατατόπισα .   :Wink:

----------


## gsmaster

Υπόψην προς τους AVRαδες, δεν έχουμε κανα καλό προγραμματιστή για AVR στα κυκλώματα, γιά ψαχτείτε....

----------


## shoco

Απο compiler εχει αναφερθει ο winavr που ειναι πολυ καλος και εχει τελειο support στο www.avrfreaks.com με πολλα παραδειγματα. Ο IAR που αναφερεις ειναι πανακριβος και δεν θα μπορεις να βρεις βοηθεια σε περιπτωση που τον εχεις (με πιανεις?). Ο codevision (www.hpinfotech.ro) ειναι πολυ καλος και η free edition ειναι μεχρι 4k και εχει και code wizard που σε βοηθαει αρκετα. Τωρα για προγραμματιστη μαζι με το προγραμμα που θα στελνει το hex δες τον παρακατω τον χρησιμοποιουν πολυ, αλλιως περιμενε την ελεκτρονικα οπου τα STK500 τα πωλουν μονο 50ευρω

http://www.lancos.com/prog.html

----------


## Lykos1986

Την Ελεκτρόνικα!!! Είναι η έκθεση που γίνεται κάθε χρόνο στην Αθήνα ή κάνω λάθος;;; Ποιος τα πουλάει;;; Η ίδια η Atmel ή κανένας αντιπρόσωπος της;;; Το λέω αυτό γιατί ποτέ δεν πηγαίνω στην έκθεση και σαν συνέπεια δεν θα μπορέσω να το παραγγείλω (αν και θέλω ένα), εκτός φυσικά και αν κάνουν και παραγγελίες μέσο internet!!! Ενημέρωσέ με για νεότερα σχετικά με το θέμα της αγοράς STK500 όταν φυσικά υπάρχουν νέα!!!

----------


## shoco

Αντιπροσωπος της Atmel στην Ελλαδα ειναι η micrelec και το πουλαει τοσο, μονο το συγκεκριμενο, μονο στην εκθεση ελεκτρονικα, οπως σωστα υπεθεσες

----------


## Επιστήμων

Το παρακάτω σχέδιο είναι αυτό που χρησιμοποιώ εγώ με απόλυτη αξιοπιστία.
Είναι ελαφρώς πολύπλοκο αλλα περι ορέξεος ... .

----------


## Επιστήμων

Και μια φώτο ...

----------


## ok1gr

Παιδιά εγώ αγόρασα έναν από έξω 15Ε και είναι πολύ απλός. Θέλετε να τον αντιγράψω και να τον ανεβάσω???

----------


## Lykos1986

Και το ρωτάς!!! Κάνε ένα post;;;

----------


## sgoum

http://www.speedy-bl.com/adapter-e.htm
Sercon2 mini πολυ απλος και καλος

----------


## Lykos1986

Είναι δοκιμασμένος;;; Βασικά ακόμα δεν άρχισα να πειραματίζομαι αφού προχθές που πήγα να πάρω υλικά για κάποιες κατασκευές ξέχασα να πάρω και έναν AVR!!! Λογικά αύριο θα πάω να πάρω έναν   :Wink:

----------


## eebabs2000

Το κύκλωμα αυτό τροφοδοτείται από τη σειριακή, δε βάζεις εξωτερική τροφοδοσία; 
Προγραμματίζεις απ' ευθείας από το AVR studio ή φορτώνεις τα hex σε κάποιο άλλο πρόγραμμα; 

Και κάτι τλευταίο:

Ο κρύσταλλος συνδέεται με όλες τις βάσεις που έχεις πάνω στη πλακέτα;

----------


## ki_ha1984

για σε ολουσ εγω σχεδιασα ενα δικο μου προγραμματιστη 
και δεν ειμαι σηγουρος αν θα δουλεψει μηπωσ ξερει κανεις πωσ θα το τσεκαρω?

----------


## eebabs2000

Εγώ τελικά έφτιαξα το κύκλωμα που έβαλε παραπάνω ο "επιστήμων" το βάζω πάλι 
εδώ. Μου προγραμματίζει άνετα τον 2313 και δε προγραμματίζει 8515. Χρησιμοποιώ το PonyProg.
Έχω ελέγξει χιλιάδες φορές τη πλακέτα και δε βρίσκω λάθη. Η τροφοδοσία την ώρα που προγραμματίζεται ο μC είναι στα 5V με τον 2313 και στα 4.8 περίπου με τον 8515. Λέτε να είναι απ' αυτό;
Μήπως χρειάζεται κάποια ρύθμιση στο PonyProg; 
Εσείς τι πιστεύετε;
Ευχαριστώ προκαταβολικά!!!

----------


## Επιστήμων

Το παραπάνω κύκλωμα αρχικά φτιάχτηκε για να προγραμματίζει τον 8515.
Μετέπειτα έγινε επέκταση για να προγραμματίζει και τα άλλα .
Μου φαίνεται περίεργο που δεν μπορείς να το προγραμματίσεις.

Στο PonyProg έχεις ρυθμίσει να προγραμματίσεις τον 8515 ?(τέρμα πάνω - τέρμα δεξιά)
Επίσης κατα τον προγραμματισμό ο 8515 θέλει κρύσταλλο στους 8ΜΗz.

----------


## eebabs2000

Το έχω ρυθμίσει αυτό!!! Κρύσταλλο στα 8MHz έχω βάλει και όχι μόνο. Δοκίμασα αρκετούς κρυστάλλους αλλά τίποτα! Μου βγάζει τό μήνυμα ότι δεν έχει τοποθετηθεί ο μικροελεγκτής ή δεν υπάρχει συνδεδεμένος προγραμματιστής (κάπως έτσι). Τις συνδέσεις στη πλακέτα τις έχω ελέγξει πάρα πολλές φορές.
Μόλις βγάζω τον 8515 και βάζω 2313 αμέσως προγραμματίζει και διαβάζει με επιτυχία. Τι μπορεί να συμβαίνει;

----------


## chip

Προσωπικά είχα χάσει άπειρες ώρες με προγραμματιστές σαν το Pony prog και κατάλαβα οτι το καλύτερο είναι να βάζει κανείς κάποιον εργοστασιακό όπως ο ATAVRISP η το STK500. (δυστυχώς απ' όσο ξέρω είναι εξαφανισμένο το atavrisp από την ελληνική αγορά).

Ο 8515 που έχεις είναι καινούριος? Η έχει προγραμματιστεί με κάποιον άλλο προγραμματιστή στο παρελθόν? Αν τον έβαλες σε παράλληλο προγραμματιστή (εννοώ προγραμματιστή που χρησιμοποιεί το παράλληλο προτόκολο προγραμματισμού του 8515) πιθανόν να ενεργοποίησε την fuse που απαγορεύει προγραμματισμό του μικροελεγκτή με σειριακό προτόκολο. (Αν έγινε κάτι τέτοιο πρέπει να τον ξαναβάλεις στον παράλληλο προγραμματιστή και να απενεργοποιήσεις πάλι αυτή την fuse)

----------


## eebabs2000

Τον 8515 μόλις που τον αγόρασα και τον έβαλα σ' αυτόν. Τώρα αν μου τον κατέστρεψε, τι να πω; Μήπως έχει ενεργοποιηθεί κάτι παρόμοιο και στο PonyProg;

----------


## chip

Να τον κατέστρεψε πολύ χλωμό το κόβω! 
Να του προγραμμάτισε πάλι το fuse αυτό δε γίνεται αφού προγραμματίζεται μόνο με το παράλληλο προόκολο που φυσικά δεν το υποστηρίζει o Pony prog. 
Απλά σύμφωνα με τη δική μου εμπειρία (ίσως άλλοι τα έχουν καταφέρει καλύτερα) έχει πολλά προβλήματα. Υποθέτω οτι λόγω του απλούστατου hardware και λόγω οτι όλα γίνονται στο PC δεν υπάρχει σταθερή ταχύτητα (από PC σε PC) που στέλνει τα δεδομένα στον μικροελεγκτή και έτσι δημιουργούνται προβλήματα.

----------


## Επιστήμων

Φίλε eebabs2000 όπως είπα και σε προηγούμενο μήνυμα το κύκλωμα το χρησιμοποιώ
με επιτυχία απο την ημέρα κατασκευής του. Για αυτό και το προτείνω.
Αν παίζει ρόλο η ταχύτητα του PC δεν το ξέρω , αν και δε νομίζω.
Προσωπικά τον έχω μόνιμα συνδεδεμένο σε έναν παλιό υπολογιστή (75 ΜΗz).   :Shocked:  

Πάντως απο τη στιγμή που σου προγραμματίζει τον 2313 δεν νομίζω να έχεις πρόβλημα 
ταχύτητας . Η βάση είναι να συνδέεις τα ποδαράκια ΜΙSO,MOSI,SCK,RESET,VCC και GND σωστά.
Όπως σύνδεσες στο 2313 , έτσι τα ίδια ποδαράκια θα τα συνδέσεις αντίστοιχα στον 8515 .

Μήπως σύνδεσες ανάποδα τα MISO , MOSI ?
Μήπως κάποια ψυχρή κόλληση ? 
Μήπως μπερδέυτηκες με το τυπωμένο και κόλλησες τα απέναντι ποδαράκια ?

Ψάξτο λίγο ακόμα . 
Σίγουρα θα βρεθεί το πρόβλημα μιας και το 2313 το προγραμματίζει κανονικά .

----------


## chip

Σωστό είναι να γίνουν οι έλεγχοι που λέει ο επιστήμωνας...πάντως το οτι το δουλεύει σε 75ΜHz pentium είναι ύποπτο! (όσο μικρότερη η συχνότητα του pc τόσο μεγαλύτερη πιθανότητα επιτυχίας...αφου οι χρονισμοί που θα παράγονται θα είναι αρκετά αργοί για να τους χρησιμοποιήσει ο μικροελεγκτής...) Βέβαια οτι δούλεψε το ένα chip ισως να σημένει οτι ο προγραμματιστής είναι Ok αλλά ίσως και να σημένει οτι ο 2313 είναι ανεκτικός σε πιο γρήγορο προγραμματισμό ή απλα το πρόγραμμα χρησιμοποιεί πιο αργους αλγόριθμους σε αυτό οπότε μπορεί να συνεργαστεί!
Πάντως ψάξε το....!

----------


## eebabs2000

Ευχαριστώ για τις απάντησεις σας. Το κουφό είναι ότι όταν τον πρωτοέφτιαξα είχα μόνο τη βάση του 8515. Προσπαθώ να προγραμματίσω, τίποτα. Κοιτάω τα ποδαράκια από το datasheet (ΜΙSO,MOSI,SCK,RESET,VCC και GND) του 8515 και σύμφωνα με αυτά προεκτείνω προς τη βάση του 2313 σύμφωνα πάλι με τα pin του 2313. Ε, δουλεύει το 2313 και δε δουλεύει ο 8515. Για ψυχρές κολλήσεις έχω κοιτάξει άπειρες φορές με το ωμόμετρο από τη μία βάση στην άλλη, με τα datasheet στα χέρια!!! Ο υπολογιστής μου είναι στα 733ΜΗz αν αυτό σημαίνει κάτι, αν και δε νομίζω... τι να πω; Να το φτιάξω απ' την αρχή; Βαριέμαι μόνο που το σκέφτομαι 2 φορές ένα πράγμα που ψηλοδουλεύει κιόλας!!!
Να 'στε καλά πάντως!!!

----------


## eebabs2000

Ξέχασα να πω ότι στον 2313 έχω κρύσταλλο στα 4MHz. Η ιδέα μου ήρθε από ένα άλλο κύκλωμα που είχα δει παρόμοιο με αυτό. Και όμως δούλεψε με τη πρωτη. Στον 8515 έχω δοκιμάσει στα 8, στα 4, στα 3,27 και στα 4,1ΜΗz αλλά μάταια!!!

----------


## eebabs2000

Στο PonyProg στις επιλογές των AVR γράφει ΑΤ * 90S*8515. Το τσιπ όμως επάνω γράφει ΑΤ*mega*8515. Υπάρχει περίπτωαη να είναι απ' αυτό; Ή το ίδιο είναι;

----------


## gsmaster

Η σειρά 90S καταργήθηκε και βγήκε η σειρά mega. Ψάξε να βρείς νέα έκδοση του προγράμματός σου να υποστηρίζει τους mega.

----------


## eebabs2000

OK, σ' ευχαριστώ!!!

----------


## eebabs2000

Τελικά όντως ήταν το πρόγραμμα. Μόλις κατέβασα τη τελευταία έκδοση, το προγραμμάτισε!!!

----------


## robotakias

> Η σειρά 90S καταργήθηκε και βγήκε η σειρά mega. Ψάξε να βρείς νέα έκδοση του προγράμματός σου να υποστηρίζει τους mega.



Εννοείς οτι άμα θελήσει κάποιος το AT90S8515 και προσπαθήσει να το ψάξει στα ηλεκτρονικάδικα δεν θα μπορέσουν τα του το φέρουν? Είχα ρωτήσει πληροφοριακά πέρυσι για το ΑΤ90S8535 και μου είχαν πει οτι θα το παραγγείλλουν και θα το φέρουν, έκανε θυμάμαι 7 ευρώ..

----------


## chip

AT90S8515 θα βρείτε δύσκολα στην Ελλάδα γιατί οι εισαγωγείς δεν θέλουν να τον στοκάρουν (στην πραγματικότητα δεν έχει σταματησει να παραγεται αλλά είναι σε περίοδο απόσυρσης)
Ισως χρειαάζεται λίγο προσοχή με τον atmega8515 γιατί εχει διαφορές νομίζω...(πχ σε interupt vector) η το καλύτερο νομίζω προγραμματίζεται σε Mode εξομοίωσης AT90S8515 οπότε θα έχετε πλήρη συμβατότητα με τον παλαιό.

----------


## billilis

Ο 90S8515 έχει πάψει να παράγεται. Το ίδιο συμβαίνει και με τα άλλα μέλη της οικογένειας 90S.
H Atmel κατήργησε και καταργεί τα μοντέλα της σειράς 90S με άλλα των σειρών Tiny και Mega.
Αυτό γίνεται για να διορθωθούν κάποια chips με γνωστά προβλήματα ή για να μεταβούν σε τεχνολογία
με λιγότερα  μm ή για να περιλάβουν στο ίδιο chip νεα χαρακτηριστικά ώστε να γίνει ανταγωνιστικό
σε σχέση με άλλα άλλων εταιρειών. 
Το κάλύτερο είναι να προμηθευτείς ολοκληρωμένα που παράγονται τώρα. Μην ψάξεις να βρείς τα καταργημένα.
Δεν έχει κανένα νόημα. Πήγαινε κατ΄ ευθείαν στον mega8515. Είναι καλύτερος, φθηνότερος και πιο αναίσθητος
στο θόρυβο.
Και μια κουβέντα για τα προγραμματιστήρια του post. Αν και έχω φτιάξει θεωρώ τον εαυτό μου τυχερό που από την αρχή
αποφάσισα να μην ασχοληθώ ιδιαίτερα με αυτά αλλά να περάσω σε κάτι έτοιμο. Χρησιμοποίησα αυτά της Atmel και δεν
το μετάνοιωσα. Ιδιάιτερα το STK500 το θεωρώ ως την καλύτερη πλατφόρμα για κάποιον που θέλει να ξεκινήσει και να συνεχίσει
με τους AVR. Αναρωτιέμαι αν ο σκοπός του φίλου είναι να μάθει controllers ή τον τρόπο να φτιάχνει προγραμματιστήρια για controllers.
Για μένα είναι ένα πολύ ανάποδο ξεκίνημα. Εξάλου δυο δίοδοι και μερικές αντιστάσεις δεν κάνουν ποτέ τη δουλειά του αναπτυξιακού.

Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## Alogatos

To ΑΤ90S2313P έχει και αυτό καταργηθεί??? Αν όχι που μπορώ να το αγοράσω????Είμαι απο Επαρχία και εδω ειναι όνειρο θερινής νυκτός  :frown:

----------


## billilis

Αγαπητέ φίλε,

Αυτό κι αν έχει καταργηθεί!!!. Φυσικά και έχει. Τώρα υπάρχει το tiny2313. Ψάξε γι αυτό. 
Αν θέλεις πές μου από ποιό μέρος μήπως μπορέσω και σε βοηθήσω.

----------


## Alogatos

Απο Λαμία είμαι και εδώ τα πράγματα είναι άστα να πάνε......δώσε μου ένα mail να σου στείλω τι θέλω να φτειάξω να μου επίς αν γίνεται να αντικατασταθεί το ΑΤ90S2313P me to tiny... το mail μου είναι lupen@otenet.gr

----------


## billilis

Λίγο πόλύ στην επαρχία τα πράγματα είναι τα ίδια. Στη Λαμία δε θυμάμαι τώρα κάποιο κατάστημα.
Στείλε μου αν θες στο billilis@hotmail.com να το δούμε. 
Κατά πάσα βεβαιότητα όμως γίνεται.

----------


## chip

Συμφωνό απόλυτα με τον bilili οσον αφορά τους προγραμματιστές. Άλλωστε η ATMEL δίνει πάμφθηνα τα εργαλεία (δεν προσπαθεί να βγάλει χρήματα από αυτά -τουλάχιστον η βιομηχανία) και θα είχε κάθε λόγω να φτιάχνει εργαλεία με μερικές διόδους και αντιστασούλες!

Όμως επιμένω οτι το at90s8515 δεν έχει καταργηθεί! Στην σελίδα της ATMEL αναφέρεται σαν mature! δεν είναι ουτε obsolete ούτε discontinued! Που σημένει οτι η εταιρεία το παράγει για λίγο καιρό ακόμα δίνοντας την δυνατότητα στις βιομηχανίες να προσαρμόσουν τα προιόντα τους στα νέα ολοκληρώμενα.
Το οτι δεν το φέρνουν οι εισαγωγείς βέβαια είναι άλλο θέμα. Αν όμως τους πεί κάποιος θέλω να μου φέρεται 1000 τεμάχια...λογικά θα του το φέρουν!

----------


## billilis

Όχι αγαπητέ μου φίλε. Τα πράγματα είναι όπως τα είπα. Η Atmel πράγματι το έχει σαν mature και οχι obsolete.
Αλλά η Atmel:
1. Δεν έχει κανένα προιόν σαν obsolete
2. Για λόγους εσωτερικούς δεν έχει και την καλύτερη ενημέρωση και δομή στο site της.
Είμαι σε θέση να γνωρίζω αρκετά καλά τα παραπάνω και συστήνω τη μετάβαση σε προιόντα 
νεα. Πλήν του service καμία επιμονή σε παλιά.

----------


## eebabs2000

> Και μια κουβέντα για τα προγραμματιστήρια του post. Αν και έχω φτιάξει θεωρώ τον εαυτό μου τυχερό που από την αρχή 
> αποφάσισα να μην ασχοληθώ ιδιαίτερα με αυτά αλλά να περάσω σε κάτι έτοιμο. Χρησιμοποίησα αυτά της Atmel και δεν 
> το μετάνοιωσα. Ιδιάιτερα το STK500 το θεωρώ ως την καλύτερη πλατφόρμα για κάποιον που θέλει να ξεκινήσει και να συνεχίσει 
> με τους AVR. Αναρωτιέμαι αν ο σκοπός του φίλου είναι να μάθει controllers ή τον τρόπο να φτιάχνει προγραμματιστήρια για controllers. 
> Για μένα είναι ένα πολύ ανάποδο ξεκίνημα. Εξάλου δυο δίοδοι και μερικές αντιστάσεις δεν κάνουν ποτέ τη δουλειά του αναπτυξιακού.



Πάνω απ' όλα μου αρέσει πολύ τα εργαλεία που χρειάζομαι να τα κατασκευάζω μόνος μου. Δε λέμε ποτέ ότι είναι ότι καλύτερο ένας απλός προγραμματιστής, σε σχέση με ένα αναπτυξιακό, αλλά αφού τη κάνει τη δουλειά του και μπορώ και τρέχω τα προγράμματα μου γιατι να αγοράσω κάτι που είναι και 10 φορές πιο ακριβό;

----------


## billilis

Πρώτα πρώτα δεν κάνει τη δουλειά του. Προγραμματίζει AVR μόνο με Low voltage serial και 
αδυνατεί σε High Voltage Serial και Parallel programming. Δε μπορεί να δεί αλλά ούτε να προγραμματίσει
όλα τα fuse bits πράγμα ουσιαστικό αφού από αυτά γίνεται ο έλεγχος των δομικών μονάδων του chip. Και 
αν ακόμα μπορεί να προγραμματίσει όπως όπως κάποιο chip δε μπορεί να το κάνει σε όλη τη σειρά. Κανείς δεν 
εγγυάται για την ορθότητα του προγραμματισμού και κανείς δε φροντίζει να δώσει patch σε κάθε πρόβλημα.

Εν πάσει περιπτώσει η διαφορά τιμής είναι όντως τεράστια. Αυτό όμως κατά τη γνώμη μου δε μειώνει την ισχύ
του επιχειρήματος οτι πρώτα μαθαίνω καλά ένα controller και μετά ασχολούμαι με την ανάπτυξη των αναπτυξιακών του!!.

Έχω όμως και μια πρόταση. Το Butterfly αποτελεί φθηνή λύση με πολλά (εφετζίδικα) περιφεριακά joystick, temperature sensor, φωτοαντίσταση
και ένα μεγάλο glass LCD. Έχει on board σειριακή θύρα, προγραμματίζεται από το PC κατ' ευθείαν και έχει πολλά software καλλούδια.
Παρόλα αυτά θεωρώ το STK500 την καλύτερη επιλογή.

Thnx

----------

